# Double Wrapping a panel, OK?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

As long as you use fire-retardant, acoustically transparent fabric, is it OK to wrap over existing fabric or would you recommend removing the existing fabric?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In most cases, wrapping over the top should be OK.

Bryan


----------

